# Old West Station



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting model. It certainly looks like one that would be found on a "down on its luck" narrow gauge RR. Lots of work putting in all those nails!


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

A little background on this station in the movie. it was known as Cattle Corner.It is where the opening scene took place,the gunfight between the baddies and Charles Bronson.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is a view of the station looking into the office on the left,The poster is there just for decoration.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

placitassteam said:


> Very interesting model. It certainly looks like one that would be found on a "down on its luck" narrow gauge RR. Lots of work putting in all those nails!


Actually, that is the fun part for me to see how it looks when finished.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

Only Leone would come up with a concept such as this, an old railcar on a siding with a station built upon it.In this pic the stationmaster desk is in the background.I opened up the side of the car for movie taking purposes.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

My original idea for this layout was for it to be an old Hollywood movie lot or an amusement park.Each track having a story to tell.I envisioned it to be part of a layout that had both an inside at outside component to it as I don't think that it would stand up to the weather being outside.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

Very low angle shot.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

The start of the layout.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

This is kind of what I envisioned when I started but it went under many changes before it was finished.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

This composition meant that I would have to widen the width of the base which I didn't want to do as it was too big already and would the composition square which I wanted to avoid.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

Still playing with the composition.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

The tavern under construction.


----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## JohnReid (Aug 31, 2010)

another idea for the composition.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Great model John it looks awesome, I love the old look
Dennis


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Great modelling work, John.
Thanks for sharing.
Fred Mills


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

That's really neat John!


----------

